# 2.1 Speakers in 1.8k



## blackedition91 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all. My first post here. Please suggest some good 2.1 speakers under 1.8k.

I've narrowed down on the following

1. Altec Lansing VS2621
2. Logitech X210
3. Logitech Z313
4. Creative T 3130.

Also, according to what I've seen in many sites , Z313 costs 2k, but in the thread below, it is mentioned as 1k, what is its correct price?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/137100-pc-buying-guide-march-2011-a.html


Please help, thanks...


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome to thinkdigit...

AL VS2621 - 1.6k is good...
If u need need variable subwoofer volume get inspire T3100 - 1.9k
Anyday forget T3130...


----------



## blackedition91 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Manju. Where's the T3100 available? I checked a lot of online stores and it isn't available in any of them.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 8, 2011)

Should be Readily avail locally..


----------



## blackedition91 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks bro. I'll get the VS2621.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 13, 2011)

You're welcome..


----------



## dreatica (Apr 14, 2011)

I am not sure about the iBall quality, but I have seen iball tarang speakers 4.1 for 1900 rs and the speaker box was made by wood. I think that gonna be the best bet in this budget, try a demo coz I dont trust iBall though. 

ebay is costlier due to shipping charges :
eBay India: iBall Tarang 4.1 Multimedia Speakers System + Bill (item 370501426472 end time 20-Apr-2011 14:40:17 IST)


----------



## Dpak1992 (Apr 14, 2011)

I use Creative SBS A300 .
I think it is best one around 1.3k.Check here....

Creative SBS A300 2.1 Speakers - Affordable speaker system with subwoofer for MP3 music


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2011)

My vote goes to Altec Lansing VS2621


----------

